# CoralBox ATO100 Testing/Review



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

After using Jebao's old ATO for almost a year I saw that their new CoralBox ATO with both sensor and float switches was coming out. Fish-street sent me a unit to try out and review.
http://www.fish-street.com/coral_box_a100_auto_top_off_ato_system

I have had it for a few weeks, when I opened it I was impressed with the design as well as the new tank-mount for the sensor, as the last one was poor. This screw-in suction cup is very sturdy and feels much safer.

Unfortunately I have not had the ability to use the ATO for more than a few hours. When I first set it up, after washing everything with cleaning vinegar, it seemed to fill slowly until it was right below the optical sensor then stop and never turn on again, leaving the reservoir still full the next day. I re-washed everything and set it up again.

I am not sure what size/design system this is designed for, because there is far too much space between the optical sensor and the emergency off float switch. If my tank wanted to raise to the level of the float switch, the ATO would have to empty the whole 5 gallon reservoir, while my tank's plumbing is not "dialed in" to even trigger the emergency off.

Every time I have run it since it started "working" it has emptied the entire reservoir into my tank within ~5-6 hours and sounded a loud alarm in the middle of the night.

While I try to keep the water level in my sump constant, it is being syphon-fed by two tanks, one of which through a filter sock. As the water level of the tank slightly raises when the filter sock starts to fill, the ATO would just compensate for the change by pouring the reservoir into the sump.

So far, not the best piece of equipment i've used.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks for posting. I saw this product online the other day and was wondering about it myself.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have this - my recommendation is to stay away.

Firstly i'm not convinced its actually an optical sensor. Suction cup is sturdy but suction cups do get dislodged.

Regardless, i could not get it to work out of the box - once the pump starts going even if it overflows it doesn't stop. I have been working with fish-street to solve this but i just don't have a lot of time to work on its. 

Also the audio alarm is just too loud for it practical and there is no option (short of disconnecting the circuit) to turn it off.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The only way its useable as-is is to install an apex-controlled float switch in addition to the ATO. The alarm is loud, and occurs both when you hit the float switch and when the pump is dry, but not as loud as their previous unit. It is very annoying, it wakes me up and I am sure disturbs neighbours, I really wish there was an option for it to turn off instead of alarming. I think I am just going to go with an Apex breakout box and maybe use the sensor from this unit with my own float switch.


----------

